# Pigeon Coop help



## jcomptonod (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I've seen pictures of outside of coops and I'm thinking about building a smaller coop (outhouse size). But, I really don't know what the inside of the coop should look like (nesting boxes, perch rod) etc. I also need to know where and what kind of openings there should be, to aid with catching pigeons etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
all the best,
john:help:


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

In my pen I have 16 nesting boxes, 4 rows of 4 with about 1 foot center to center between the dividers, i think i used 1x6 plank to for the boxes.

I have a set of plans that i could mail you or perhaps scan and email you if I can find them.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I have 4 coops this is what my homer coop for my dog training looks like 

In fact that flock of birds has trained some really nice dogs

scott


----------



## big no no (Dec 14, 2005)

go to www.redroselofts.com go to the bottom of the page click on build a starter loft.has complete plans and some examples of other guys lofts.also go to www.slobberknockerlofts.com near the bottom of the page click on loft pictures and designs lots of pics if this doesn't help send me a pm with your phone number i have a few books with plans for small loft ........


----------



## jcomptonod (Nov 2, 2005)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> In my pen I have 16 nesting boxes, 4 rows of 4 with about 1 foot center to center between the dividers, i think i used 1x6 plank to for the boxes.
> 
> I have a set of plans that i could mail you or perhaps scan and email you if I can find them.


HRK, Thanks for the thoughts but I think I have the idea OK now. I do appreciate it. 

To everybody else. Thanks for the pictures and the sites. They really helped.

all the best,
john


----------

